# NY (Queens)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,


Location: Queens NY
Contact: Chris: Email: [email protected]












5 boys and 3 girls need homes. Chris had a male rat for whom he purchased a male companion that turned out to be female and delivered 8 babies (now about 5 weeks old). 


Please contact Chris with all comments and inquiries.


Thank you,
Raquel


----------

